# First ILF set up... Samick discover or Hoyt satori



## RyuKage (Nov 21, 2019)

I've looked into both and both make their own case about quality; aside from the major price difference, they both seem good... Can anyone speak to the quality and specs of these two ILF recurves?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

i have the samick & very pleased with it ,,shoot off the shelf,,,need to build out strike plate right at 1/4"....best bargain at alternative archery in U.K..


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

The classified section is normally full of used Hoyt Satori's. Take that for what it is worth. I have shot one at a local shop and it was a nice enough bow. I have shot with more than a couple shooters who had them and sold them just because they thought they were loud compared to a wooden longbow. I know 1 shooter with a Samick ILF bow, but I don't remember the model. He shoots it pretty well.


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

The muddy oak color of the Samick looks really good to me. But i'm also a fan of the "storm" and "buckskin" of the satori. Haven't seen them in person tho. I'm also interested in this hunting style of risers. From my recent research:

Discovery is 17" but comes with more mounting holes than the 17" satori. The 19" satori has the same amount of holes (minus one rest area hole). I'm not sure i have a riser length preference yet but i do like the option to add stuff if i ever wanted to down the line.


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

As far as quality goes I don't think you can go wrong with the Discovery. It is very well made! I hated the grip though and I don't believe there are any aftermarket grips available, otherwise I would have gladly kept mine. You really can't go wrong with either. Good luck.


----------



## RyuKage (Nov 21, 2019)

superslamsam said:


> As far as quality goes I don't think you can go wrong with the Discovery. It is very well made! I hated the grip though and I don't believe there are any aftermarket grips available, otherwise I would have gladly kept mine. You really can't go wrong with either. Good luck.


Thanks. Would you say that one is more ruggedly reliable then the other? Looking for one that can take some punishment in the field without taking damaging


----------



## JRT51 (Dec 17, 2018)

Get the one you want. 
If you don't you will always be wanting to try it regardless of how well shoot the other. 
Better yet , get them both and sell the one you like the least.


----------



## Charlie Wehmeie (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a 21" satori. I really like it. I did put a jager 2.0 grip on it as I didn't like the stock grip. That's one nice thing about the satori is that if you don't like the grip there are options.


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

Charlie Wehmeie said:


> I have a 21" satori. I really like it. I did put a jager 2.0 grip on it as I didn't like the stock grip. That's one nice thing about the satori is that if you don't like the grip there are options.


Did you learn you didn't like the grips as soon as you picked it up or after you shot it for a while? what didn't you lie about it?


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

Hoyts grips don't fit a lot of guys, it's kinda big in the throat area.
The paint does chip very easily on the Satori's for some reason. I don't know why. It's also heavy, but done guys like that.
It's very deflexed riser. Mine is a 17" riser, and it stays in its case. For the money, there is a lot better risers. You're mainly paying got the Hoyt name when you buy a Satori.


----------



## Charlie Wehmeie (Aug 26, 2005)

I struggled to get consistent, comfortable hand placement with it.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a Discovery riser and first thought I wouldn't like the grip but I adapted to it very easily and actually grew to like it. IMHO, the Discovery riser is an excellent value for the money.


----------



## RyuKage (Nov 21, 2019)

Charlie Wehmeie said:


> I struggled to get consistent, comfortable hand placement with it.


When you say you struggle to get consistent and comfortable hand placement, are you referring to the Samick? Or the Hoyt


----------



## XPersinger (Dec 21, 2019)

I'd have to say the Hoyt. The grip on the satori is really comfortable. The satori has a nice shelf shim setup to tune the arrows included and overall aesthetics are better to me. However the finish isn't extremely durable.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

When it comes down to choosing grips, what works for one doesn't work at all for someone else. I had the opportunity to shoot the Satori a couple different days and didn't like the stock grip at all. On the plus side for the Satori, there are some custom grip options available, but I'm not aware if there are other options for the Discovery. The Discovery's anodized finish is very attractive and seems fairly durable. The Satori's I shot had the blackout finish which is a sprayed-on product. It looks nice when new but is not very durable and quickly shows wear. 
To me, that's kinda disappointing, especially when you consider the Satori riser costs about twice as much as the Discovery riser. The other negative about the 17" Satori, no amo holes for a bow quiver.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

I own both the Discovery and the Satori (21"). I like the grip feel and the balance of the Discovery better than the Satori. 

Smoothed surface of the Discovery makes it a better choice if using stick on rest. The Satori has the best side plate (and it's center shot adjustable) you can ever find on any trad bow today.

The 21" Satori is so deflexed which makes it behave like a 25" riser when it comes to limb draw weights (I discovered this myself after some experimentation). This means a 35# limb rated for a 25" target riser will have the same 35# draw weight when mounted on the 21" Satori.

Yes, people are right about the paint job on the Satori being so easy to chip. 

The Satori riser is somewhat heavy (and that could be good or bad depending on your preference), while the Discovery riser is actually lighter than its advertised weight.


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

Having budget for Satori I would choose W&W Black Wolf carbon riser.


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

gibber said:


> Having budget for Satori I would choose W&W Black Wolf carbon riser.


What are your reasons?


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

Lighter, well made without finishing issues, generous shelf and carbon. No hand shock and warm during cold weather. Cons, yes, there are. Lack of quiver mounts and sight mounts.


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

gibber said:


> Lighter, well made without finishing issues, generous shelf and carbon. No hand shock and warm during cold weather. Cons, yes, there are. Lack of quiver mounts and sight mounts.


Thanks for elaborating. very informative.


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Go with chineese copy of satori is perfect ilf riser a less $$$ (alliexpress,or ebay)


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

ltben said:


> Go with chineese copy of satori is perfect ilf riser a less $$$ (alliexpress,or ebay)


Its very tempting at the price, just not sure how i feel supporting clones. I would feel much better about cerakoting a clone tho as i have heard bad things about the satori's paint job.


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

I do have chinese Satori copy. Hardware in ILF pockets and lateral adjustment is a real crap. finish is also from cheap side. Riser is a die cast, so be careful if you pull 50+ lbs, specially with long limbs. They put a lot of stress in full draw on those cast pockets. Just sayin.


----------



## Coopsdaddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Just buy a satori and dont sweat it!


----------



## Charlie Wehmeie (Aug 26, 2005)

"The 21" Satori is so deflexed which makes it behave like a 25" riser when it comes to limb draw weights (I discovered this myself after some experimentation). This means a 35# limb rated for a 25" target riser will have the same 35# draw weight when mounted on the 21" Satori."

This is not correct in my experience and is also not what Lancaster will tell you if you give them a call. Limbs will gain @ 4lbs over 25"


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Charlie Wehmeie said:


> "The 21" Satori is so deflexed which makes it behave like a 25" riser when it comes to limb draw weights (I discovered this myself after some experimentation). This means a 35# limb rated for a 25" target riser will have the same 35# draw weight when mounted on the 21" Satori."
> 
> This is not correct in my experience and is also not what Lancaster will tell you if you give them a call. Limbs will gain @ 4lbs over 25"


Of course you will gain pounds when you adjust the tiller bolts all the way in. But when you have the tiller bolts at mid setting, it is like using a 25" riser. I know this because I have other risers of different sizes. In fact, my 23" riser can yield heavier draw weight than the Satori on the same pair of limbs.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

gibber said:


> Lighter, well made without finishing issues, generous shelf and carbon. No hand shock and warm during cold weather. Cons, yes, there are. Lack of quiver mounts and sight mounts.


 The WNS FC-100 and W&W CX7 are both made in carbon, available in matte black and matte grey colors and include mount bushings in which a sigth and some hunting quivers as the Tigh Spot can coexist. They are a bit cheaper than the Black Wolf, but only available in 25".


----------



## sticknstring88 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just picked up a Discovery riser and am very impressed. Have owned several Titans, Daalas, Morrison aluminum risers, and Hoyt target and hunting risers. Pretty hard to beat the Discovery feature wise for the price. Having snot all the other comparable 17” risers, I don’t think you will see any shooting gains by going with the Satori. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

Just wish they had the Discovery in 19”. Seems like the perfect middle ground.


----------



## Charlie Wehmeie (Aug 26, 2005)

lameduck said:


> Of course you will gain pounds when you adjust the tiller bolts all the way in. But when you have the tiller bolts at mid setting, it is like using a 25" riser. I know this because I have other risers of different sizes. In fact, my 23" riser can yield heavier draw weight than the Satori on the same pair of limbs.


I can only speak to my experience and what Lancaster has told me when I ordered limbs for it. I have two different sets of WW made limbs. Riser bolts are backed out 1 turn from bottom. Both are pulling 6 lbs over the marked 25" weight on limbs at 28".


----------



## RyuKage (Nov 21, 2019)

sticknstring88 said:


> Just picked up a Discovery riser and am very impressed. Have owned several Titans, Daalas, Morrison aluminum risers, and Hoyt target and hunting risers. Pretty hard to beat the Discovery feature wise for the price. Having snot all the other comparable 17” risers, I don’t think you will see any shooting gains by going with the Satori.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the noise? Saw a couple of videos on YouTube and it seemed kinda loud compared to others


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

RyuKage said:


> How is the noise? Saw a couple of videos on YouTube and it seemed kinda loud compared to others


I ended up getting a discovery. It was not quite out of the box. But after tuning the bow a little and padding the limb pocket with velcro, it has quieted down quite a lot. I don't really have other ilf to compare it to but it sound about the same as most others shooting at the range.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I put Limbsavers on mine and Cat Whiskers on the string and it’s as quiet as a bow can be.
When I had a flipper rest and plunger on it was loud.


----------



## Beardedbowhunter (Nov 15, 2020)

I can't speak for the Samick Discovery but I Personally didn't like the Hoyt Satori until I modified the grip. The finish on the Satori chips very easily as well 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------

